# Webfactory OPC Konfigurator



## Jens_Ohm (25 April 2007)

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem OPC Konfigurator von Webfactory.
Ich habe ihn mit der für ihn bestimmten Datenbankdatei xxx.MPV verbunden. Funktioniert, alles prima. Nun lösche ich versehentlich die MPV Datei. Wenn ich nun versuche mit dem OPC Konfigurator eine neue Verbindung zu einer MPV Datei anderen Inhalts oder Namens herzustellen, scheitere ich schon beim Start des OPC-Konfigurators. Er verweigert einen Start mit dem Hinweis
„Fehler beim Aufbau der Datenverbindung“. Klar, die habe ich ja gelöscht. Vor der Benutzen der Applikation habe ich die Datenverbindung auch mit dem OPC-Konf. einstellen müssen. Jetzt kann ich das nicht wiederholen weil sich der OPC-Konf. nicht mehr starten lässt. Wohin sich das Prog. die Informationen über Pfad und Dateinamen der MPV Datei hinterlegt, konnte ich leider nicht raus bekommen.  Leider nutzt es nichts Webfactory zu deinstallieren und neu zu installierten. Auch eine Suche mit regedit und dem Namen der MPV Datei brachte keinen Erfolg.
Eine komplette Neuinstallation des Rechners möchte gerne vermeiden. Die Applikation haben wir uns erstellen lassen und sind leider nicht persönlicher Kunde bei Webfactory.  Der  Herr vom  Support wimmelt mich mit den Worten ab „ Ich könnte ihnen zwar weiterhelfen aber ohne Supportvertrag darf ich das nicht“. 
Könnte ich verstehen wenn es sich um Fragen zum Umgang mit dem Produkt und nicht um Fragen der  Installation handeln würde. Ich schließe doch keinen Supportvertrag ab um zu erfahren, wohin ein Konfigurationsprogramm seine Pfad und Datei Infos speichert. Eines ist jetzt jedenfalls Klar (wenns nach mir geht):
Das war der letzte Einsatz von Software auf Wabfactory Basis.


----------



## afk (25 April 2007)

Ich habe zwar mit älteren Versionen von Webfactory gearbeitet (bis vor ca. 2 Jahren), und mit MPV-Dateien habe ich auch nichts zu tun gehabt, aber Webfactory schreibt AFAIK den größten Teil seiner Konfiguration in die Projektdatenbank, hast Du da drin schon mal nachgesehen ?

Gruß Axel


----------



## Jens_Ohm (26 April 2007)

Die Version ist 1.9 irgendwas. Die Applikation wurde 2004/05 erstellt.
Wo steht denn die Projektdatenbank ?
Welche Erweiterung hat die Datei ?

Im Projektverzeichnis stehen zwar zwei Konfigurationsdateien, aber die enthalten leider nicht die Datenbank Verbindungsdaten.  

gruß Jens


----------



## afk (26 April 2007)

Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> Wo steht denn die Projektdatenbank ?


Das ist nicht vorgeschrieben. Da es eine Datenbank vom SQL-Server (MSDE 2000), kann daher auch nicht direkt bearbeitet werden.



Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> Welche Erweiterung hat die Datei ?


Die Datenbank besteht aus einer .mdf und einer .ldf. Der SQL-Server hält aber ständig den Finger drauf, mit den Dateien kann man daher gar nichts machen, nicht mal kopieren.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Jens_Ohm (27 April 2007)

Hallo Axel, 
ja genau mit dieser mdf Datei muß ich nach Installation der Applikation den OPC Konfigurator verbinden, damit dieser die Datei als Datenbasis übernimmt (diese mdf Datei ist auch die, die ich versehentlich gelöscht habe). Und bei diesem Vorgang muß der Konfigurator die Dateiinfos irgendwo hin schreiben. Da ich die Applikation und Webfactory deinstalliert habe und auch nach einer Neuinstallation die frische mdf nicht anerkannt und der OPC-Konf. sich auch nicht mehr öffnen lässt, kann er die Informationen eigentlich weder in eine Datei im Applikationsverzeichnis noch in einem Webfactory Unterverzeichnis gespeichert haben. Ich tippe auf einen Eintrag in der Registrierungsdatei oder im MSDE2000 Verzeichnis. Ich hoffe eigentlich auf einen Tipp wonach ich in der Registrierungsdatei suchen soll. Nach dem Namen der Applikation und dem Dateinamen der mdf Datei habe ich schon gesucht, leider habe ich mit den Ergebnissen keinen Erfolg gehabt.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir eine Neuinstallation des Rechner doch antun müssen.

Schönes Wochenende und viel Spaß beim in den Mai tanzen.

Jens


----------



## afk (28 April 2007)

Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> diese mdf Datei ist auch die, die ich versehentlich gelöscht habe


Das ist aber schon eine Kunst für sich, denn das geht mit einer im SQL-Server angebundenen Datenbank nur, wenn der SQL-Server bzw. die MSDE gestoppt ist, sonst verhindert der sämtliche Dateioperationen mit den Datenbankdateien. Und der wird normalerweise als Dienst automatisch beim Booten gestartet.



Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> Und bei diesem Vorgang muß der Konfigurator die Dateiinfos irgendwo hin schreiben. Da ich die Applikation und Webfactory deinstalliert habe und auch nach einer Neuinstallation die frische mdf nicht anerkannt und der OPC-Konf. sich auch nicht mehr öffnen lässt, kann er die Informationen eigentlich weder in eine Datei im Applikationsverzeichnis noch in einem Webfactory Unterverzeichnis gespeichert haben. Ich tippe auf einen Eintrag in der Registrierungsdatei oder im MSDE2000 Verzeichnis.


Beim Anhängen einer Datenbank am SQL-Server wird diese Information in den Systemtabellen des SQL-Servers festgehalten, in der Registry und auf Dateiebene wirst Du da nichts finden. 



Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir eine Neuinstallation des Rechner doch antun müssen.


Immer mal langsam. Wegen dem, was Du oben schreibst, nehme ich mal an, daß Du dich mit der MSDE nicht auskennst. Da ist jetzt eine DB angehängt, deren Datenbank-Datei gar nicht existiert. Jetzt mußt Du die Datenbank abhängen, und statt dessen eine andere Projekt-Datenbank, von der Du die Dateien hast, wieder anhängen. Dazu gibt es im Startmenü bei Webfactory irgendwo unter Tools den Projektassistenten. Genauere Infos kann ich Dir erst am 2.Mai liefern, wenn ich wieder arbeiten gehe. Bin heute aus Indien zurückgekommen und mache jetzt erst mal verlängertes Wochenende ...   


Gruß Axel


----------



## Jens_Ohm (1 Mai 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Immer mal langsam. Wegen dem, was Du oben schreibst, nehme ich mal an, daß Du dich mit der MSDE nicht auskennst.


Ins Schwarze getroffen ;-)
Nein mit der MSDE habe ich nicht mehr Erfahrung als diese zu installieren.

gruß jens


----------



## afk (3 Mai 2007)

Hab jetzt mal nachgeschaut:

Im Startmenü->Programme findest Du unter WEBfactory->Tools->Database den "Project Assistant". Wenn Du den startest, dann sollte automatisch der lokale Datenbankserver ("Rechnername\WEBFACTORY") ausgewählt werden. Dann wählst Du "Deactivate project database" aus, gibst noch das "Database User Password" ein (normalerweise das gleiche wie im Konfigurations-Frontend), und klickst dann auf "Next>". Im nächsten Dialog sollte dann die Datenbank "Webfactory" ausgewählt sein, dann kannst Du auf "Disconnect" klicken. Wenn das nicht geht, dann laufen die Webfactory-Dienste schon. Die mußt Du dann erst noch per Systemsteuerung beenden.

Nach dem Abhängen der Datenbank mußt Du jetzt ein anderes Projekt wieder anhängen. Dazu wählst Du als nächstes im Project Assistant "Activate project database" aus und klickst auf "Next>". In "Database name" muß Webfactory eingetragen sein, und beim "project file" mußt Du den Pfad zur .mdf-Datei des anzuhängenden Projekts auswählen. Im gleichen Verzeichnis muß sich übrigens auch die entsprechende .ldf-Datei befinden. Dann kannst Du auf "Connect" klicken, und danach den Project Assistant beenden.

Nach dieser Prozedur hast Du zwar nicht das richtige Projekt dran hängen, aber die Konfigurations-Frontends von Webfactory sollten sich jetzt wieder starten lassen, und Du kannst das richtige Projekt wieder erstellen.


Gruß Axel


----------

